# Quiet Forum



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

Is it just me, or has the forum been very quiet today?

Or are forumites tending to their "gardens" now that owning dagga is no longer illegal?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jm10 (18/9/18)

Very quiet, quiet a few of the regulars are not so active.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (18/9/18)

I hope this helps!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/9/18)

Stosta said:


> View attachment 145814
> 
> 
> I hope this helps!


no
try again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

